
Show HN: Anti cyberbullying digital parenting app - singlas
https://app.kindigo.co/signup
======
singlas
We are looking for our first early adopters who we can work closely with to
improve our product, ideally parents with kids in age group 7-15. For the
parents who work with us at this stage we promise to build a product which
will work for them and offer a chance to really make a difference by building
something which can solve problems for millions of parents in same boat.

Kindigo​ is a digital service to keeps kids safe from cyberbullying, and other
forms of dangerous content online. Kindigo does this by giving parents more
visibility and control into their kids’ online activities. Although in early
days, Kindigo aims to become the default platform to educate and coach parents
on best practices for parenting in the digital age.

To do this, Kindigo uses multiple mechanisms to monitor a child’s public and
private online activity. Using artificial intelligence to flag content in text
and web activity, images, contacts, and even app lists, parents are
immediately alerted when something dangerous or potentially harmful is
detected.

